# How do I only light one locomotives headlight in a consist?



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I have placed multiple locomotives in a new style consist. When I turn on the headlight it lights it on both locomotives. To me this looks like the engineer would be blinded from behind by the second locomotive. How do I get it to only turn on the lead locomotive's headlight? 

I am using an NCE PowerCab. The decoders in each of the locomotives are also NCE units.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

one example from nce zendesk ..
https://ncedcc.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/articles/200917505-Consist-Lighting-Example-with-detailed-steps


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

break the locos out of their consist then turn the headlight off. Some decoders don't require you to break the consist, just dial it up on your throttle and operate the lights.


----------



## Ike8120 (Mar 5, 2016)

I thought only the lead loco's headlight would work in a consist.


----------

